# Video a scatti

## Vortex0965

Ho un problema con i divx,xvid ecc...sostanzialmente se li vedo a tutto schermo scattano un pochettino(si formano delle specie di liniette fastidiose in mezzo al video)...come lettore ho usato VLC,ma anche con altri la cosa non cambia...tipo kaffeine,mplayer ecc...da cosa puo' dipendere?codec video?I driver ATI li ho all'ultima versione disponibile e mi pare di aver configurato abbastanza bene lo xorg.conf....

----------

## crisandbea

 *Vortex0965 wrote:*   

> Ho un problema con i divx,xvid ecc...sostanzialmente se li vedo a tutto schermo scattano un pochettino(si formano delle specie di liniette fastidiose in mezzo al video)...come lettore ho usato VLC,ma anche con altri la cosa non cambia...tipo kaffeine,mplayer ecc...da cosa puo' dipendere?codec video?I driver ATI li ho all'ultima versione disponibile e mi pare di aver configurato abbastanza bene lo xorg.conf....

 

hai provato a verificare anche altri divx, xvid etcc...... , e sopratutto se funzionano normalmente, quindi senza scatti su winzooz???

ciao

----------

## Vortex0965

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai provato a verificare anche altri divx, xvid etcc...... , e sopratutto se funzionano normalmente, quindi senza scatti su winzooz???
> 
> ciao

 

Si su winzozz tutto regolare.....  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Vortex0965 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> hai provato a verificare anche altri divx, xvid etcc...... , e sopratutto se funzionano normalmente, quindi senza scatti su winzooz???
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

ok , allora dacci qualche dettaglio, precisamente un 

```
emerge --info
```

 più programmi 

con utilizzati e relative flag USE.

ciauz

----------

## lavish

Prova con mplayer ad usare altri driver video. Ottieni la lista con 

```
mplayer -vo help
```

Altra cosa che potresti controllare.. la velocita' del disco: potrebbe anche essere un problema legato a quello...

Il classico 

```
hdparm -tT /dev/<device>
```

dovrebbe andare bene  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex0965

[quote="lavish"]Prova con mplayer ad usare altri driver video. Ottieni la lista con 

```
mplayer -vo help
```

Col comando che mi hai indicato ho notato un particolare...ti posto il codice:

```
MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

Available video output drivers:

        tdfx_vid        tdfx vid

        3dfx    3dfx (/dev/3dfx)

        xv      X11/Xv

        x11     X11 ( XImage/Shm )

        xover   General X11 driver for overlay capable video output drivers

        gl      X11 (OpenGL)

        gl2     X11 (OpenGL) - multiple textures version

        dga     DGA ( Direct Graphic Access V2.0 )

        sdl     SDL YUV/RGB/BGR renderer (SDL v1.1.7+ only!)

        aa      AAlib

        caca    libcaca

        ivtv    IVTV MPEG Video Decoder TV-Out

        null    Null video output

        xvmc    XVideo Motion Compensation

        mpegpes Mpeg-PES to DVB card

        yuv4mpeg        yuv4mpeg output for mjpegtools

        png     PNG file

        jpeg    JPEG file

        gif89a  animated GIF output

        pnm     PPM/PGM/PGMYUV file

        md5sum  md5sum of each frame
```

ossia le prime 4 voci sono disabilitate....non è che sono importanti?

----------

## mambro

bè prova a ricompilare mplayer con le flag 3dnow 3dnowext mmx e sse abilitate e vedi che succede (se il tuo processore le supporta, come mplayer dice ti conviene abilitarle globalmente).

----------

## gutter

Hai provato ad usare mplayer con l'opzione -vo xv ?

----------

